# Diamond Bands (Eternity Rings)



## Giffy

My DH has decided it's time for an eternity band!! I have a princess cut channel set wedding band and I am not sure if I should get a matching eternity band or something a bit different. 

What do you wear? show us piccies of the wedding band, e-ring and eternity band (hand-shots of course!) please!

Do people still wear eternity rings?


----------



## Couturegrl

I have a 1 carat eternity ring that I wear as my E-ring when I am riding my horse/quad, etc.

I love it! My normal E-ring is alot flashier so it is nice to have both 

I think E-rings are sooooo classy.


----------



## rileygirl

I have an eternity band that was my wedding band.  My hubby bought me a Christian Bauer band called the starlite for our 1st anniversary and I wear the two of them with my ering.  

Love my eternity band!


----------



## guccimamma

i have always wanted one, but then decided it wasn't necessary.

but just yesterday, a grandma or auntie was visiting my daughter's Montessori school....she had the most lovely eternity band...i couldn't stop looking at it. it was so simple, but man...it was beautiful.

i don't think they go "in" or "out" of style.

one of my friends recently inherited an amazing eternity band from the 1930's. it looks totally current...but has a wonderful story behind it.


----------



## gingerfarm

Check this thread out - 

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...pictures-their-rings-their-fingers-41101.html

it has a lot of ring on finger pics.  Hope it'll help you!


----------



## robynbenz

I received a 6 ct. platinum eternity band on my 7 year anniversary,  to replace my channel set wedding band.  I wear it with my engagement ring.


----------



## Couturegrl

I definitely think you should get an eternity band...IMHO, they are timeless!


----------



## SakuraPurinsesu

I've got an eternity ring... for my middle finger on my left hand. I liked the design and the look, and it's just a 1 ct. It's classy and timeless, go for it.


----------



## tweetie

My wedding band is an eternity band... I love them.  No spin factor, a bit of bling, and very timeless.


----------



## Leelee

They are so pretty.  I've always wanted one.


----------



## MiuLouisChoo

Both my e-ring and wedding band are matching eternitys. LOVE it. The e-ring is princess and the stones are all prong set, not channel, so it is sometimes uncomfy on the underside but I'm definitely not gonna complain to DH! lol
They were an upgrade set to my original e-ring setting/wedding band.

I think ya need one!


----------



## gucci fan

I would get the matching one.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I am in the market for an eternity Band.
If anyone has one that is more than three
carats please post.

A hand photo was be great.


----------



## ame

Not sure where you are lookin' but I got mine from SignedPieces.com through the Facets Collection.  The stones are phenomenal and the quality is unmatched. The pricing is also really really really good.  

Mine is unfortunately not three carats though...don't I wish...


----------



## Savannah

Here's mine. Emerald cut diamonds, size 5, 7.85 cttw.


----------



## Leelee

^
Such a pretty ring!  I have always been fond of emerald cut diamonds.


----------



## aquablueness

Savannah said:


> Here's mine. Emerald cut diamonds, size 5, 7.85 cttw.


 
oh my..almost 8 cts! amazing ring


----------



## guccimamma

Savannah said:


> Here's mine. Emerald cut diamonds, size 5, 7.85 cttw.


 


if you were my friend, i would be grabbing your hand all the time to look at that beautiful ring

that is stunning!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Savannah said:


> Here's mine. Emerald cut diamonds, size 5, 7.85 cttw.


 

Wow I love your band 7.8 ct.
do you think and emralc cut band would
look good with a pear shape engagment ring?


----------



## Savannah

Thanks for the compliments ladies. 
lookingood, I think a round brilliant cut would look great with your pear. I also noticed that you are in Atlanta. I can recommend the jeweler who did my ring if you like.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Savannah said:


> Thanks for the compliments ladies.
> lookingood, I think a round brilliant cut would look great with your pear. I also noticed that you are in Atlanta. I can recommend the jeweler who did my ring if you like.


 

Sure! are you in GA?


----------



## stylized

I never got a proper wedding band, but am going to get an eternity band to wear on my right hand.  I'd LOVE to see pictures of other people's eternity bands.  I have always loved eternity bands, they are so classic and chic.  I'm trying to get design ideas, so if you have an e-band and wouldn't mind sharing, please post a picture of it.  

Also, if you have a pic of it being worn WITH your engagement ring can you post that also? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## ilzabet

i have two eternity bands that i use as ring guards.  one is my wedding band and the other was my 24th birthday present.  i LOVE them.  they give you lots of versitility.  you can wear them as a set, alone, or together so it looks like a wider pave band.  someday i'd love to have some gemstone and diamond ones as well just for a few more stacking options.   one can never have enough sparklies.


----------



## stylized

Ilvabet - thanks for posting!  You must be the only one on here with an eternity band .  Your ring is stunning!


----------



## airmarket

how pretty. i've never heard of an eternity band before!


----------



## Leelee

I've been thinking about getting one for a long time, so this is an especially interesting thread for me.  If, and that's a* BIG IF*, my DH does decide to get me one, I'd like it to be all diamonds in a prong setting.


----------



## Charlie

I'd love ot have one too. I do have a wedding band but I want to add another plain band to my set and I'd like to have an eternity band as well, good luck with that. lmao. 
Here are some pics of my wedding band, its just a platinum band with little diamonds on top and both sides.


----------



## Leelee

CRYLATER3 said:


> I'd love ot have one too. I do have a wedding band but I want to add another plain band to my set and I'd like to have an eternity band as well, good luck with that. lmao.
> Here are some pics of my wedding band, its just a platinum band with little diamonds on top and both sides.


Your rings are beautiful!


----------



## Charlie

Thank you Leelee!


----------



## rileygirl

Here are mine...

I use the thick pave band on my right hand.  It was my 2 year anni gift.  The thin eternity is my wedding ring and the other is a Christian Bauer band I got for my 1 year anni.

My rings need to go to the jeweler for a cleaning.  I really beat them up.


----------



## Cristina

CRYLATER3 said:


> I'd love ot have one too. I do have a wedding band but I want to add another plain band to my set and I'd like to have an eternity band as well, good luck with that. lmao.
> Here are some pics of my wedding band, its just a platinum band with little diamonds on top and both sides.


 
Gorgeous!   Great photos, beautiful set.


----------



## mangowife

I don't have an eternity band, it's actually a half eternity, but you can't tell by looking! It's shared prong with a closed gallery:


----------



## Cristina

^ Beautiful set, *mangowife!* I love the look of a solitaire with an eternity band.

I would like my engagement ring to be a solitaire and for the eternity band to be a combination of diamonds - well, moissanite actually, because I don't wear diamonds - and pink sapphires. I want something a bit different for the e-band, something that stands out


----------



## gingerfarm

Here's mine...


----------



## ame

Here's mine:


----------



## LV Rawks

Beautiful rings!


----------



## stylized

Wow!  Thanks for sharing pics of your e-bands. You all have beautiful rings!  I'm going to show DH this thread tonight for some inspiration!  

More so than the ring, I'm excited for people to stop asking me "Are you engaged?  When is the wedding?" when they see my ring.  I've been married for a few years now, so I will happily wear a proper wedding band!


----------



## karo

ame said:


> Here's mine:


OMG! Stunning set.


----------



## chaz

Hahahahaha!!!! Heres a bit of a funny one for you all!! I did,nt want to add a ring to my set so I had my husband buy me a Mulberry large Roxanne! Which he happily did, but then he suggested an upgrade on my diamond studs!!! As on my right hand I wear a platinum wedding band by Furrer Jacot,that I bought myself years ago as a dress ring so wearing one there was not really an option for me,so it all worked out,not conventially but it suited us!!!


----------



## sarajane

Well I've just saved my DH a fortune. I had a 5-stone diamond eternity ring but it was high set and looked awful with the diamond cluster I wear as an e/r. So I took the plunge and had it re-set. It did cost a lot - £360, around $750) but it was worth it. It looks far more spectacular now than before, it's like having a totally new ring. Here's a pic. The pic of how it looked before is in the thread titled 'ring dilemma'.
What do you all think, was it money well spent??


----------



## Adriane

I love it.  Much improved.


----------



## riffraff

Ooooo Sara it's lovely.  Definitely worth it.


----------



## Kellybag

really lovely!  Do you keep staring at it?


----------



## sarajane

riffraff said:


> Ooooo Sara it's lovely. Definitely worth it.


 

Thanks Riff! The pic is actually a bit too close & not as good as it could be! I am so thrilled because I was terrified I was going to have spent all that money & not like it! Can't wait til Chaz is back so I can show her.


----------



## sarajane

Kellybag said:


> really lovely! Do you keep staring at it?


 

I do! It's really sparkly now and I just love it. It's so nice when something turns out better than you expect.


----------



## sarajane

Some more pics that show it in better perspective.


----------



## elizat

I really like it- it looks great!


----------



## burberryprncess

Beauteeful!    I love bezels.


----------



## littleblackbag

Very lovely


----------



## twin53

very nice!


----------



## mulberryroxanne

That looks fab! I like the bezel set style, I'll have to go and find your other thread, couldn't you have done a before and after pic together woman! You know I'm lazy!


----------



## solitude

Oooooh!!! $750 is a reasonable price for that beauty considering how the price of gold has soared!!! Love it!!!


----------



## purse friendly

I love how it looks reset! Very nice job and beautiful set!


----------



## LV Rawks

Wow, I love the new setting!  Yes, yes...I would say that you spent your money well!


----------



## sarajane

Thanks all! Mulberryroxanne - I'm not that clever with the technology! Erased the before pic, what a klutz I am!!


----------



## tarabag

So lovely!!


----------



## riffraff

Here you go SJ.  Your original thread 

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/ring-dilemma-229880.html


Before










After


----------



## tiffanystar

Hi I hope to get an eternity ring soon and really love full eternity rings. I know they are difficult to have resized so am currently on a diet. I would love to get some ideas especially unusual designs. Please post pics of your eternity rings. Also are there any other considerations when buying an eternity ring? I would be very grateful for any advice. Thanks.


----------



## La Vanguardia

I think it's mostly the size factor that plays. Be sure the ring will fit your finger whether it's summer or winter.


----------



## rainrowan

Are you looking for unusual design like swirling leaves and such? The one below is a Fay Cullen ring. 

If I could choose a full eternity band, I'm partial to the shared prong design where two stones share prongs.

Would love a full eternity band but my ring size fluctuates tremendously. My band is a semi eternity 2ct diamond platinum band, the diamonds go around approx 80% of the band leaving a small smooth area of platinum to allow for resizing. This was the more practical option for me. My semi eternity is bezel set with round brilliants, if you look closely at the back of my ring (3rd pic), there's space with no diamond. _Ignore the princess ring folks, I won't lie, I love playing with my sims! _


----------



## PurpleRose

^^Oh, I love Fay Cullen! They have such gorgeous jewelry.

tiffanystar, you might want to look into getting a ring like rainrowan's. If you have a sizing bar on the back, it will be much easier to resize than a full eternity band, and you'll have nearly the same look. Good luck with your hunt!


----------



## yesther

You know,  I never really thought about how difficult it would be to resize and eternity band! Thanks so much ladies! I was looking at an eternity band as well, but maybe need to think about going 80% instead.


----------



## tiffanystar

Thanks so much for the great advice and pics. Yep 80% eternity ring sounds like a brilliant idea. I love the beautiful rings pictured above.


----------



## mommylovesbags

yesther said:


> You know,  I never really thought about how difficult it would be to resize and eternity band! Thanks so much ladies! I was looking at an eternity band as well, but maybe need to think about going 80% instead.



It can definitely be a good idea to leave a space.  If you like this idea -- Whiteflash does these in a shared prong style quite a bit.  They'll totally customize it to what you want and they use their "ACA" diamond melee -- EXTREMELY sparkly.  DH gave me a shared-prong semi-eternity for our eleventh anniversary from them and when I first put it on I was afraid everyone would think it was fake because it sparkles TOO well!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

I would think it would bother me having stones rub me in between fingers...I have had a 3 stone ring turn to the side due to loose fit and it was irritating to have the stones between fingers.

I also think that the stones on the palm side of my hand would be subjected to more duress while going about my day and I may constantly knock them on things.

Also due to the resizing issues...

This is why I am doing a 5 stone ring instead.  They also have 7 stones.   Same look on top without the hassles mentioned above.


----------



## ame

mommylovesbags said:


> It can definitely be a good idea to leave a space.  If you like this idea -- Whiteflash does these in a shared prong style quite a bit.  They'll totally customize it to what you want and they use their "ACA" diamond melee -- EXTREMELY sparkly.


They do have gorgeous diamonds, but my experience taught me that their workmanship of the actual rings is _*terrible*_ so Id recommend you avoid getting one of their eternity rings. It was a NIGHTMARE and it ruined every positive moment of the ring ceremony and I have nothing but bad memories attached to my wedding rings.


----------



## tmkmurphy

I used to work as a Financial Planner at Bailey Banks and Biddle and Neiman Marcus in the designer jewelry areas. Those jobs afforded me the time and means to wear, play and buy a lot of jewelry. So I have some thoughts...

I was worried about the sizing issue as well. So for my wedding band, I got a 5 stone ring making sure the stones were big enough to cover the width of my entire finger. (.25 cts a stone). I have tried on eternity bands that were .25 cts a stone that went all the way around and while super flashy and fun, I found them to be uncomfortable. The stones mean your fingers never touch. Plus, I was worried about banging them on the counters or desk tops all the time.

With that being said, when Oprah started wearing her diamond pinkie ring, I found I was always focusing on it and it's brilliant sparkle instead of the show! So, I decided to copy Oprah and get a diamond eternity pinkie ring. I believe it is a total carat weight of 1.5 cts. It is from Memoire and the stones are round cut. I LOVE it. What I like about the ring is that Memoire does this shared prong setting which means less metal and more diamond showing. Also, I have a ton of jewelry with diamonds but the quality of the stones is insane! It sparkles and shines like nothing else I own. I like having it on my pinky because you don't get that uncomfortable feeling AND being on the pinky, it allows for 75% of the ring to be shown at all times as opposed to other fingers.

http://www.memoire.com/catalog/collections.aspx?products=2155

Another way to address the sizing issue? Say the ring is too big in the future...stack it with another ring! Looks awesome and keeps the rings on!


----------



## tiffanystar

I have seen an eternity ring that is 80% set with horizontal baguette diamonds. I am tempted to go for this ring as it really suited my engagement ring (a round diamond flanked by two pears). The eternity ring I like has G color diamonds & my engagement ring has D color diamonds. Will it matter or be noticeable?


----------



## candy2100

I'm really partial to the 50 - 80% eternity band.  I thought I wanted a full one, but now that I have a partial - same as my wedding band- I'm really appreciating that I don't have to constantly be cleaning the side that gets hand lotion in it!


----------



## Savannah

I have an emerald cut eternity ring I wear on daily basis instead of my wedding ring/set. I've had it for a few years now and it has had it's share of banging on things but not one stone or prongs have gotten loose. And it has never bothered me that I can't close my fingers completely. I will say that after having 3 kids and putting on extra 10 lbs the ring is a little too tight now. I'm going to have it resized so it will become my RHR. I will have to add another diamond (which i don't mind, heehee) and have the setting remade. Here is a not so great picture of my ring, emerald cut/ platinum, 7.85cttw, f color, vs stones.


----------



## wantitneedit

^savannah, that is a gorgeous ring!


----------



## Savannah

^ thank you.


----------



## tiffanystar

Wow Savannah your ring is gorgeous, thanks for posting the pic.


----------



## oogiewoogie

*Savannah*... I love your emeralds!!! (the 3 stone one too!... WhEeeew... I need to pick myself off the floor again.. )


----------



## Savannah

^ thank you ladies.


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

Can someone educate me?  I'm getting married in 3 months and am in the process of wedding ring searching.  What is an "eternity" ring???


----------



## tiffanystar

Well I live in England and here an eternity ring is given on the birth of your first child or on a special anniversary. Tiffanys website call them celebration rings.


----------



## cutiepie21

LivinLuxuriously said:


> Can someone educate me?  I'm getting married in 3 months and am in the process of wedding ring searching.  What is an "eternity" ring???



An eternity ring has diamonds that are all the way around the band, as opposed to half the band,  known as half eternity.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ gorgeous band savannah!!


my wedding ring is a thin eternity band and i don't even feel the stones. for the most part it feels like i have nothing on if i wear it sans the ering.


----------



## teddykins

Hi everyone

I would like to buy a big eternity ring or a big pave ring for my right hand To give you a little background...I have a just over 4 ct E-ring and plain platinum wedding band.  I went for a plain wedding band as the eternity rings I tried distracted from my E-ring, but now I'm in the market for a right hand ring..!

I'm choosing between a big eternity ring (probably 4-5 tcw), something like these:

http://www.bluenile.com/diamond-eternity-ring_6050

http://www.bluenile.com/diamond-eternity-ring-platinum_7639

Or a big pave ring, something like this:

http://www.tiffany.co.uk/Shopping/I...rams=s+1-p+1-c+287462-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+

I basically just want something really sparkley and eye-catching, but it will also be a piece that I wear every day on my right hand ring finger. 

If you have any photos of you or other people wearings rings like this, please please can you post them and help me decide!! I've looked on the forum and can't seem to find any threads specifically for the big eternity/pave rings.

Any advice would be much appreciated!!


----------



## Swanky

Can you post pics from Bluenile? Bluenile links break when you copy/paste them unfortunately so we can't see what rings you like there.


----------



## teddykins

Sure - here are the two blue nile rings I'm considering.

Thanks!


----------



## teddykins

They're both 5 carats, but it's really difficult to tell how the size will look from the stock photos - I'd be so grateful if anyone could post real life pictures of rings this size, or of your pave rings!

xxx


----------



## GucciObsessed

I love the second one!


----------



## skphotoimages

I love the first one!


----------



## sjunky13

I tried on a 3 carat eternity and boy was it uncomfortable. I mean middle and ring finger were soo spread apart. I couldn't stand how it felt on my finger. 
Have you tried them on? I see you want one for everyday, I cant imagine how a 5 carat would feel, lol. I am sure I have seen some gals here have larger eternity bands and wear them and I hope they post pics for you. 
I would def try them on in person first before you order anything. GL


----------



## sjunky13

I tried on a 3 carat eternity and boy was it uncomfortable. I mean middle and ring finger were soo spread apart. I couldn't stand how it felt on my finger. 
Have you tried them on? I see you want one for everyday, I cant imagine how a 5 carat would feel, lol. I am sure I have seen some gals here have larger eternity bands and wear them and I hope they post pics for you. 
I would def try them on in person first before you order anything. GL


----------



## Nutcracker

Here are some pics from Cakegirl, wearing the second one from Bluenile (the Garland)

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...s-yours-look-like-18567-284.html#post14800272


----------



## laurineg1

The Tiffany ring is absolutely gorgeous.  It is my dream ring!


----------



## Hekate

xxx
 please don't ask our members to go to other forums.


----------



## Shopaholic_Tasha

I really love the first bluenile band!  I also love the Etoile 5 row band but it's much smaller in real life than it looks online (not sure if you've seen it?).  It's gorgeous though!


----------



## purseinsanity

I have a six carat diamond eternity garland band similar to the one on the right.  It is so substantial, that like *sjunky* said, it's horrendously uncomfortable on my right hand, which was what it was originally bought for!  Kind of defeated the purpose...and returning wasn't an option since DH had it specially made for me.  So now I sometimes wear it alone on my left hand.  Definitely try them on before purchasing!


----------



## marina230

I have 7 carat eternity as a first one and adore this ring! I never take it off unless I need to clean my ring. It is very comfortable ring. Again, I am 5'10 and it does not look huge on me at all. I wear this as a wedding band on my left hand.
I agree, you can not wear this ring with your e-ring on the same hand. It kills both rings. I wish, I could post a picture. For some reasons it always tells me my picture is too big. I need to learn how to change a size of picture.


----------



## Nutcracker

Hekate said:


> xxx
> please don't ask our members to go to other forums.



It's for me? 
The link leads you to an another TPF thread. Not to another forum. Thanks.


----------



## teddykins

Thanks all! I haven't tried on the blue nile rings, but I'm trying to find a local place that sells rings like that so I can go and try. I've tried the Tiffany pave ring and I really liked it but I can't decide whether I'd prefer the eternity ring or the pave ring.  I'm a little worried that the Tiffany pave ring may look fake! As in, the style is something that you could pick up in a fashion store/accessory store. I know that I'll know that it's diamonds, but I still don't want people thinking its fake!


----------



## teddykins

Marina - is there anyway you could try to post pics? Even if it's pics taken from your phone or something so I can see a rough idea of the size? Your ring sounds beautiful!


----------



## Hekate

Nutcracker said:


> It's for me?
> The link leads you to an another TPF thread. Not to another forum. Thanks.




D'oh!  Sorry, Nutcracker - I screwed up and linked to another board, and it looks like the mod changed my post to warn me not to do it again.  Definitely not aimed at you!


----------



## Nutcracker

Hekate said:


> D'oh!  Sorry, Nutcracker - I screwed up and linked to another board, and it looks like the mod changed my post to warn me not to do it again.  Definitely not aimed at you!



Awww, it's ok.


----------



## hallpart

A pave ring is one of the many styles which you can choose from when you decide to purchase an diamond engagement rings or a wedding band. It is comprised of many tiny diamonds which are fixed onto the metallic band in such a way that it resembles a paved road of sparkling stars.


----------



## Nelmi

My husband surprised me with an early anniversary present (he couldn't wait to give it to me once he had it   So... sorry for my pale, dry looking hand and here it is!!!!


----------



## jmaemonte

Congratulations!  It's beautiful and looks perfect with your ring!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Super pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## queennadine

It's beautiful! Congrats and Happy (early) Anniversary!!!


----------



## ame

BEAUTIFUL!!!! And happy anniversary!


----------



## whoops

Happy anniversary! Your husband is so sweet and got excited to give it to you. Love that!


----------



## Nelmi

Thanks everyone!  I think it was the right choice, especially since my other ring also has the milgrain.


----------



## ayla

Congrats - it's lovely !


----------



## Pure-LA

Beautiful set


----------



## dusty paws

happy anniversary!


----------



## Candice0985

very pretty!


----------



## FlipDiver

teddykins said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I would like to buy a big eternity ring or a big pave ring for my right hand To give you a little background...I have a just over 4 ct E-ring and plain platinum wedding band.  I went for a plain wedding band as the eternity rings I tried distracted from my E-ring, but now I'm in the market for a right hand ring..!
> 
> I'm choosing between a big eternity ring (probably 4-5 tcw), something like these:
> 
> http://www.bluenile.com/diamond-eternity-ring_6050
> 
> http://www.bluenile.com/diamond-eternity-ring-platinum_7639
> 
> Or a big pave ring, something like this:
> 
> http://www.tiffany.co.uk/Shopping/I...rams=s+1-p+1-c+287462-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+
> 
> I basically just want something really sparkley and eye-catching, but it will also be a piece that I wear every day on my right hand ring finger.
> 
> If you have any photos of you or other people wearings rings like this, please please can you post them and help me decide!! I've looked on the forum and can't seem to find any threads specifically for the big eternity/pave rings.
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated!!



Bump b/c I'm researching upgrading my channel set wedding band.... What did you end up getting?


----------



## GucciObsessed

Remember my dilemma on what size eternity band I should order? 3 or 5 carat t.w.? http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/please-help-find-wedding-band-s-my-engagement-708269.html

Here are pictures of my ering with a 3 carat t.w. eternity band. What do you think? Or should I get the 5 carat t.w.? I will mostly NOT wear them together on the same hand. I plan to wear the eternity ring on my right hand stacked between two thin 2mm micropave bands.

Thank you!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I love the look of a big honking diamond like yours with a really thin eternity band, like the 2mm you are also getting.  And I would take the 3 or 5 tcw and wear it on the right hand!


----------



## VivianYY

I think the 3ct looks great!


----------



## minks

I like the 3 carat.


----------



## Candice0985

3 looks great, I think 5 might over power your gorgeous ering


----------



## dialv

^ I agree. What a beautiful set.


----------



## Diamond Dazed

I like the 3 ct. I think the 5 might be uncomfortable.


----------



## GucciObsessed

Thank you all so much! I was only able to try on a 3 carat t.w. and I think you all may be right. At least I have the option of wearing it with my ering if I wanted to. (Although it will mainly be worn on the right hand.) Diamond dazed I think you are right, the 5 carat t.w. may be uncomfortable. As well as too much. Did I say something was too much bling?! I must be coming down with something lol.


----------



## Kathd

I would go for 3 ct.


----------



## Stophle

Is it possible for me to vote for neither of them? I feel like the eternity band seriously competes with your GORGEOUS engagement ring. I would go for something significantly less impactful if you were to pair it with the engagement ring.


----------



## neverenoughbags

I love the 3 ct!!


----------



## sjunky13

I think the 3 looks really nice on your finger. I can't imagine the 5! I tried on a 3 and it was soo uncomfortable. 
I think it is a great size where you can still wear it with your e ring too  and not right hand it like a larger band.


----------



## lily25

The pictures you attached are amazing, you have slender hands and I don't see the need for a bigger carat size. 3tcw is beautiful


----------



## ame

I would get the smallest one possible. That e-ring needs the spotlight.


----------



## nc.girl

I love the look of the 3 carat; it seems to fit you perfectly. I think you have the right idea in wearing it on your right hand...that gorgeous band is so blingy, it would detract from your stunning e-ring if you wore them on the same hand/finger.


----------



## ahertz

Do you have pictures without your ering? I think people are confused because the pictures you posted include both even though you'd be wearing them separately. It would be great to see it on its own.


----------



## GucciObsessed

Thank you all! It seems I am confusing some of you so I took some more pictures with the eternity band on my right hand alone. I also took pictures of the micropave bands on the right hand. And all the combinations I could think of how I would wear these three rings in addition to my ering. What do you all think? I was thinking today of ordering two more micropave bands in rose gold so I can have even more options. (Hey I will be saving money by not getting the 5 carat eternity band, right?) PLEASE PLEASE excuse the manicure! I am going on three weeks of being overdue for a new one!


----------



## Ghost55

I love the 3 ctw~ Stunning with your ring! And...I love all the looks from above!


----------



## nvie

I love the look of eternity with two micropaves. 
I think you should wear the eternity with micropaves on the right hand and not mix with the e-ring.


----------



## amateurjeweler

nvie said:


> I love the look of eternity with two micropaves.
> I think you should wear the eternity with micropaves on the right hand and not mix with the e-ring.



2nd that.


----------



## Stophle

amateurjeweler said:


> 2nd that.


 
3rd. Motion passed.


----------



## lanasyogamama

nvie said:


> I love the look of eternity with two micropaves.
> I think you should wear the eternity with micropaves on the right hand and not mix with the e-ring.



That's what I was trying at the beginning of the thread, but I don't think it was clear!


----------



## wren

Do you mind sharing details on your microwave bands?  They are so pretty!  I was wondering where you were able to find them and their prices.  I'm thinking about getting a white gold or platinum and a rose gold.  Any info would be much appreciated.  Thanks!!


----------



## KristyDarling

I have a 3.2 tcw eternity band and sometimes, dare I say it, it even seems too big to my eye. Thus my vote is for the 3ct band! 5 carats is quite wonderful and striking, but then you wouldn't have the option of wearing it with your e-ring....whereas you do have that option with the 3 carat band. And I think the 3 carat band actually works very nicely with your e-ring. HTH!


----------



## lily25

wren said:


> Do you mind sharing details on your microwave bands?  They are so pretty!  I was wondering where you were able to find them and their prices.  I'm thinking about getting a white gold or platinum and a rose gold.  Any info would be much appreciated.  Thanks!!



Micropave bands like this are easy to find, I think most jewelers have those, personally I prefer buying them from real boutiques not on line because I want to see them up close check their setting etc as I want to avoid bad craftsmanship and losing stones, I've seen eternity rings losing their stones from the first day . I got mine (.42ct Color H, Clarity SI2 on WG ) for 630 euro, but I bargain *a lot* and got a tennis bracelet the same day.

I don't know much about the US market, but I have heard Ritani is good to look around.


----------



## wren

Thank you for the info lily25


----------



## GucciObsessed

Thank you again to those who took the time to respond to this thread. It has made my decision so much easier! Wren, my jeweler custom made those (as he did the eternity band and my ering).


----------



## wren

They are all beautiful!!!


----------



## CMM

The micropave eternity bands look AMAZING with the 3ct band! Great choice!


----------



## sjunky13

I love the 2 small pave bands with the eternity band.  LOVE! I am tempted to not get my e ring redone and just get a big eternity band. Is it comfortable to you? I tried on the 3 carat and my fingers wouldn't touch .It was soo big . LOL


----------



## bextasy

I like the 3ct


----------



## Lexus Princess

GucciObsessed said:


> Remember my dilemma on what size eternity band I should order? 3 or 5 carat t.w.? http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/please-help-find-wedding-band-s-my-engagement-708269.html
> 
> Here are pictures of my ering with a 3 carat t.w. eternity band. What do you think? Or should I get the 5 carat t.w.? I will mostly NOT wear them together on the same hand. I plan to wear the eternity ring on my right hand stacked between two thin 2mm micropave bands.
> 
> Thank you!!!


I would get the 5!  If you are planning to mostly wear the ering and band separately the, go for the bigger one.


----------



## ame

stophle said:


> is it possible for me to vote for neither of them? I feel like the eternity band seriously competes with your gorgeous engagement ring. I would go for something significantly less impactful if you were to pair it with the engagement ring.



+1


----------



## niry84

Hello girls..finally i got my xmas present!!
Today i choosed my wonderful eternity ring!
It's custom made by my jeweler 
1.50 ctw - color F - 0.06 ctw each diamond!
Six is my B-Day date and six is my favorite number too!!


----------



## Candice0985

so pretty!


----------



## twin53

looks gorgeous!


----------



## benchwarmer

stunning, it's just absolutely perfect!


----------



## etk123

Beautiful!!!


----------



## BreadnGem

Looks amazing on u!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Lovely!  It's beautiful on you.


----------



## zeusthegreatest

luv it! looks beautiful on u! congrats!


----------



## Golden Touch

Lovely! Enjoy!


----------



## nc.girl

Very pretty!


----------



## skyqueen

Wow!


----------



## karo

Stunning! Congrats!


----------



## niry84

Thank you girls!!


----------



## Liza221

Hi ladies I'm looking at getting an eternity band so if you have one please post a picture and specs thanks can't wait to see everyone's amazing pieces


----------



## Liza221




----------



## ChaneLisette

I have the 1 carat (top ring) precious prong eternity ring from Memoire. I love how dainty it is.


----------



## daffyduck

I'm trying to decide between these two eternity rings. The only difference between the two are the sides, one is all channel and the other are prongs. Which one looks better and which will be more durable to wear everyday. Both are set in platinum. Please place your vote and let me know your thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## Swanky

I prefer the top one!

Have you tried them on?


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

I prefer the top one


----------



## daffyduck

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I prefer the top one!
> 
> Have you tried them on?


No, my hubby is having the ring custom made and these pictures are the designer's render of the cad drawing for us to review for approval. I wanted a channel eternity band in the middle but add two smaller diamond bands on the side, so the designer came up with either adding a channel setting or prongs on the side. Hubby thought the channel setting on the side would be more durable to wear everyday, but I do think that the prongs on the side look more feminine than the all channel side.  

Do you think it's more likely to break diamonds in prongs setting than channel setting?


----------



## Swanky

I worried about that when I chose it 
Are you hard on jewelry?  I think if you aren't doing things like playing tennis, etc. . .  it should be ok.
I have a thick band that is more similar to the bottom one w/ sapphires/diamonds.  It's thick is why I asked if you tried them on.  I wear mine everyday but it feels bulky sometimes.


----------



## daffyduck

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I worried about that when I chose it
> Are you hard on jewelry?  I think if you aren't doing things like playing tennis, etc. . .  it should be ok.
> I have a thick band that is more similar to the bottom one w/ sapphires/diamonds.  It's thick is why I asked if you tried them on.  I wear mine everyday but it feels bulky sometimes.


The designer is estimating that the prong side set will be about 7.3mm and the channel side set will add 1mm more, so about 8.3 in width. Was yours comfortable to wear?

I'm not hard on my ring, but I do get worried losing or breaking a diamond. I would hate to find out that one of the diamonds is suddenly missing. However, the designer said that both design are very secured.


----------



## Swanky

Not sure what mine measures in width, I meant more about the thickness.

If the jeweler is sure about it, I'd personally go w/ the 1st one.  I'm sure he'll be willing to make any necessary repairs, although I doubt you'll need them.


----------



## daffyduck

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Not sure what mine measures in width, I meant more about the thickness.
> 
> If the jeweler is sure about it, I'd personally go w/ the 1st one.  I'm sure he'll be willing to make any necessary repairs, although I doubt you'll need them.


Good to know. Thanks!

According to the cad drawing, the height will be between 2.5mm-3mm.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I prefer the channel band.


----------



## anne1218

The top one


----------



## jssl1688

I am usually the one to say prong set. I feel like it's less metal and truly let's the stone shine on it's own. But in this case I choose the channel. I'm not sure if it's cause the prong set photo is more profiled and the channel is more of a top view but the prong set is too busy for me. Your going to have 3 layers of stones so I feel the channel is more flush and smooth and not a whole bunch of little prongs. My personal opinion.


----------



## Law34

The top one is definitely more pretty and eye-catching. But i would also worry about the diamonds falling out. You would need to be more careful with that one.


----------



## LovingDiamonds

I prefer the channel set. I´m usually not a fan, but this one though is amazing. I think it makes the ring very modern and complements the three rows of diamonds, so they will stand out more. Also you can see that it is ONE ring and not think of three rings stacked together.


----------



## nvie

I prefer prong setting as channel doesn't seem to bring out the diamonds. Once set properly, the prong setting shouldn't give you any problem. My prong diamond half eternity of 7 years which I wore daily never had a problem. I'm so excited to see an action shot of your eternity band.


----------



## ame

Since the center row is channel I went channel. Besides durability, I like that it's all one setting style


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I like the top one. The prongs are dainty and pretty to me.


----------



## daffyduck

Here's more pictures of the prong and channel set. Please keep in mind that these are rendered from the designer's cad drawing so they are not the actual ring. The actual ring will be custom made to one of these designs. The channel set is approx 8.3mm wide and the prong set is 1mm less, approx 7.3mm, both will be set in platinum, approx 4ctw, F-VS1:


----------



## LovingDiamonds

I stay with my vote - the channel set really stands out to me as super super beautiful and elegant. The prongs in the combination above just look somehow frilly as if there is something missing. Just my opinion.


----------



## ame

Definitely channel. I do not care for the prongs on a ring that's already got a channel going on.


----------



## secw1977

Channel set option. The other one is somehow too fussy xx


----------



## jssl1688

Same here. Staying with my vote. The prong is just too much and I can't quite explain it. Just not feeling it.


----------



## LovingDiamonds

I just had the idea, that maybe you could engrave the ring on the plain channel side?


----------



## Hally

Definitely channel.


----------



## daffyduck

LovingDiamonds said:


> I just had the idea, that maybe you could engrave the ring on the plain channel side?


Engrave? How do you mean?


----------



## LovingDiamonds

daffyduck said:


> Engrave? How do you mean?


On the plain side of the channel. You could engrave the name of your husband or he could have something meaningful engraved for you, or your wedding date or simply just a pretty ornament on both sides of the ring. Whatever you want.
I just think an engraving with a beautiful font or ornament would be a nice touch to this outstanding ring and would make it a little more delicate. 
I hope you get how I mean it 

These are just a few fast examples, to show you what I mean.

http://www.sndgems.com/293-the-fine...nity-rings-wedding-rings-engagement-rings.jpg

http://img0.etsystatic.com/000/0/6734683/il_fullxfull.307376674.jpg?ref=l2


----------



## daffyduck

LovingDiamonds said:


> On the plain side of the channel. You could engrave the name of your husband or he could have something meaningful engraved for you, or your wedding date or simply just a pretty ornament on both sides of the ring. Whatever you want.
> I just think an engraving with a beautiful font or ornament would be a nice touch to this outstanding ring and would make it a little more delicate.
> I hope you get how I mean it
> 
> These are just a few fast examples, to show you what I mean.
> 
> http://www.sndgems.com/293-the-fine...nity-rings-wedding-rings-engagement-rings.jpg
> 
> http://img0.etsystatic.com/000/0/6734683/il_fullxfull.307376674.jpg?ref=l2


Thank you for sharing. I'll bring it up with my hubby!


----------



## rainrowan

Choose the channel set if you are hard with your jewelry. Visually, the prong set is much more feminine.

I have a preference toward bezel and channel set jewelry, it makes the diamonds look like one stretch of shiny bling, rather than individually separated by all that metal.


----------



## everything posh

I like the prong set.


----------



## skyqueen

Channel set...I'd be afraid of the prongs, especially on the edge of the ring.
Both are beautiful, though!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LovingDiamonds said:


> On the plain side of the channel. You could engrave the name of your husband or he could have something meaningful engraved for you, or your wedding date or simply just a pretty ornament on both sides of the ring. Whatever you want.
> I just think an engraving with a beautiful font or ornament would be a nice touch to this outstanding ring and would make it a little more delicate.
> I hope you get how I mean it
> 
> These are just a few fast examples, to show you what I mean.
> 
> http://www.sndgems.com/293-the-fine...nity-rings-wedding-rings-engagement-rings.jpg
> 
> http://img0.etsystatic.com/000/0/6734683/il_fullxfull.307376674.jpg?ref=l2



That is a great idea! And Beautiful too.


----------



## katierose

I would prefer the channel setting myself. 
But if _you_ want the look of 3 rings, then the prong setting on the side would be the way to go.


----------



## daisyw

I like the first, with the prongs. It looks much more feminine to me.


----------



## Fioratura

I finally have a stack! After scouring ebay and returning 3 other rings for various reasons, I finally scored exactly what I was looking for! It's perfectly delicate and dainty at approximately 2mm, with super sparkly 1 pointers all the way around and set in 18K white gold. I had been looking at comparable rings that were new for $700+, but was able get this one used (but in great condition) for $289!!!


----------



## Fioratura




----------



## periogirl28

Love it and your whole set is stunning!


----------



## blumster

It's perfection!  I LOVE scouring the second hand and estate jewelers for finds such as these- congrats on a great find and perfect look to stack!!!!!


----------



## LVoeletters

It's gorgeous!!!!! May I ask where you scored such a find??


----------



## ceb72

Pretty!


----------



## Fioratura

LVoeletters said:


> It's gorgeous!!!!! May I ask where you scored such a find??


Sure! I got it on ebay from seller Maxhenri. He has a lot of interesting estate pieces and his prices seem reasonable across the board.


----------



## Jujuma

Beautiful! Great find!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Great find! It is so sparkly and pretty.


----------



## Stacey D

That's a beautiful set. Congrats!!!


----------



## secw1977

It is gorgeous! I love your other rings too. You have the perfect stack, congratulations  xx


----------



## palak123

Its really pretty set.


----------



## grace04

It's lovely!  I think  your stack looks just right - not too much and not too little.  Congrats!


----------



## daffyduck

A few months ago I had posted a poll on which design of eternity anniversary band I should go with, individually prongs or channel setting in platinum. 

Here's the link of my original post: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/need-help-deciding-on-eternity-band-858098-3.html

Since I couldn't decide, my hubby finally said that he will surprise me and choose the design as his gift for our anniversary. After patiently waiting awhile to get her done, she's finally here...and she is even more beautiful in person!


----------



## mssurgeonoo7

ooh that is gorgeous!! Congrats!!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

WOW beautiful!!!!


----------



## madnabsmom

Sooooo Pretty, Congrats!


----------



## BAGWANNABE

Happy anniversary! It's beautiful!


----------



## Docjeun

daffyduck said:


> a few months ago i had posted a poll on which design of eternity anniversary band i should go with, individually prongs or channel setting in platinum.
> 
> Here's the link of my original post: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/need-help-deciding-on-eternity-band-858098-3.html
> 
> since i couldn't decide, my hubby finally said that he will surprise me and choose the design as his gift for our anniversary. After patiently waiting awhile to get her done, she's finally here...and she is even more beautiful in person!


i love it!!!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Pretty!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Gorgeous!


----------



## daffyduck

Thank you all. It's truly very lovely and elegant in person. I thank my wonderful hubby of 20-years for doing such a great job of picking out the right design and ring for me.


----------



## periogirl28

Fabulous ring there - Happy Anniversary!


----------



## secw1977

It is stunning! Congratulations and Happy Anniversary xxx


----------



## skyqueen

Stunning!


----------



## Buddha007

It is gorgeous!


----------



## LovingDiamonds

Oh my gosh, that ring is soooooo beautiful!!!! Congrats to you for such a big milestone and that super sweet hubby of yours who presented you with this extraordinary beautiful gift! 
I´m happy he chose this version.


----------



## ame

Looks great!  I think you're going to be glad you stuck witht he same setting style for all three rows too!


----------



## pinkybear

Omg  it's sooo gorgeous!! More hand modeling shots pls


----------



## friday13bride

Absolutely gorgeous!!! Happy anniversary!!! 


FB: Fromstilettostotheplayground
Twitter/Instagram: froms2thep


----------



## Cherdar7

WOOOOW! I bet you stare at it all day, I know I would be.


----------



## gemlady72

Wow, stunning!! Is it comfortable to wear even though it's a very wide band? 
Happy Anniversary!


----------



## surfergirljen

daffyduck said:


> A few months ago I had posted a poll on which design of eternity anniversary band I should go with, individually prongs or channel setting in platinum.
> 
> Here's the link of my original post: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/need-help-deciding-on-eternity-band-858098-3.html
> 
> Since I couldn't decide, my hubby finally said that he will surprise me and choose the design as his gift for our anniversary. After patiently waiting awhile to get her done, she's finally here...and she is even more beautiful in person!


WOW that is SOOOO PRETTY!!! CONGRATS on the anniversary AND this piece!!!


----------



## daffyduck

gemlady72 said:


> Wow, stunning!! Is it comfortable to wear even though it's a very wide band?
> Happy Anniversary!


Yes, it's actually quite comfortable to wear all day which is great because I can't stop admiring it all day long. She is absolutely even more gorgeous in person!


----------



## karo

It's gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## bonnielulu

It's beautiful! You're a lucky girl!


----------



## Samia

Congratulations! It's beautiful


----------



## Longchamp

Lovely.  He picked a beautiful ring and setting.  Congrats.


----------



## kimber418

I Love your new ring!  It is beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## gr8onteej

Wow!


----------



## Queen of Sparkl

Perfection!


----------



## Icy Melona

What a pretty ring!! Wear it in good health and please post more pictures when you can!


----------



## Ailey

I agree with the others... Wow! Happy anniversary to you and your husband.


----------



## sgj99

daffyduck said:


> A few months ago I had posted a poll on which design of eternity anniversary band I should go with, individually prongs or channel setting in platinum.
> 
> Here's the link of my original post: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/need-help-deciding-on-eternity-band-858098-3.html
> 
> Since I couldn't decide, my hubby finally said that he will surprise me and choose the design as his gift for our anniversary. After patiently waiting awhile to get her done, she's finally here...and she is even more beautiful in person!


 
beautiful ring:  elegant and classy.  love it!  congratulations and happy anniversary.


----------



## Welovechristina

It's stunning!  Wear it in good health and happy anniversary!


----------



## ceb72

Beautiful!


----------



## carolinagirl

Stunning !!!


----------



## friday13bride

2 more!!

I really need to stay out of this new jewelry store where I purchased my new diamond hoops. 

I had a gaudy diamond cluster ring I don't wear anymore. My new jeweler and I played "let's make a deal" and I traded my ring for these 2 little eternity rings:
Both are 18k white gold and both fit perfectly, which never happens as my finger is a size 5.25 

One is an antique thin diamond eternity band. 
The other has strips of sapphires and tiny diamonds. I love the sleekness of it. 

The larger band is my wedding band. 
I like the way the three look when together. I wNt to try different combos with my E ring
	

		
			
		

		
	




I'm now on jewelry ban! 
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## BAGWANNABE

Pretty!


----------



## sailorstripes

These are gorgeous together. I am a big fan of sapphires and diamonds together. What a great stack of rings you have, lucky lady!


----------



## friday13bride

sailorstripes said:


> These are gorgeous together. I am a big fan of sapphires and diamonds together. What a great stack of rings you have, lucky lady!




Me too! I love sapphires! 
Thank you so much. I think I got lucky bc of their size.. He's had them sitting a long time bc they can't be resized. After my "trade in" the two new eternity rings only cost me $250 out of pocket!


----------



## allure244

friday13bride said:


> 2 more!!
> 
> I really need to stay out of this new jewelry store where I purchased my new diamond hoops.
> 
> I had a gaudy diamond cluster ring I don't wear anymore. My new jeweler and I played "let's make a deal" and I traded my ring for these 2 little eternity rings:
> Both are 18k white gold and both fit perfectly, which never happens as my finger is a size 5.25
> 
> One is an antique thin diamond eternity band.
> The other has strips of sapphires and tiny diamonds. I love the sleekness of it.
> 
> The larger band is my wedding band.
> I like the way the three look when together. I wNt to try different combos with my E ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964163
> 
> 
> I'm now on jewelry ban!
> Thanks for letting me share!




The trio of rings look great together!


----------



## etk123

Great stack!! You're on a roll!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Hi ladies! So, hubby and I are in the market for a new ring as we are celebrating a milestone in our lives together. I wanted a new eternity ring and tried on three pieces.  

First up is this diamond eternity ring in rose gold settings. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Then this diamond eternity ring in white gold. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And finally this emerald number in yellow gold. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Eventually, I chose the emerald number as it was a stone i have never had in my jewelry box. I also don’t own a yellow gold ring as yet and thought it would be timeless looking! But I also really like the white gold so I will KIV for the next big celebration!!


----------



## skyqueen

Love this...unique, looks great on you!


----------



## rutabaga

Great choice! It's beautiful and unique.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

skyqueen said:


> Love this...unique, looks great on you!





i*bella said:


> Great choice! It's beautiful and unique.



Thank you! 
I am resizing the ring so it will fit better


----------



## suchi

Emerald is the best choice. It's so different and looks striking in YG.


----------



## rose60610

The emerald ring is gorgeous. Congrats.


----------



## HauteMama

The emeralds in yellow gold are simply stunning. You chose an absolutely gorgeous ring. Congratulations on the milestone and the ring!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

suchi said:


> Emerald is the best choice. It's so different and looks striking in YG.





rose60610 said:


> The emerald ring is gorgeous. Congrats.





HauteMama said:


> The emeralds in yellow gold are simply stunning. You chose an absolutely gorgeous ring. Congratulations on the milestone and the ring!



Thank you for the endorsement, ladies!!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

The ring has been resized and the sales lady rang me up this afternoon to upsell a pair of emerald earrings..I told her I will consider.. I don’t think I will buy the earrings, slightly too matchy for my taste. Plus when I head out at night, I swear by my statement earrings since I do not wear necklaces. 


.


----------



## mewt

Beautiful ring! Emerald is quite soft though so do be careful with your hands while wearing it. Enjoy it in good health!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Good choice, all options were beautiful, but the emerald eternity ring is unique also  
Congratulations


----------



## Chinese Warrior

mewt said:


> Beautiful ring! Emerald is quite soft though so do be careful with your hands while wearing it. Enjoy it in good health!



Thank you for the reminder, I did not know the fact about emeralds!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

wee drop o bush said:


> Good choice, all options were beautiful, but the emerald eternity ring is unique also
> Congratulations



Thank you!


----------



## Joe Smithie

Great choice! Very striking pieces!


----------



## BigAkoya

I love emeralds and your ring is gorgeous.  I myself love a matched set.  It looks put together.  I would get the earrings.  

As mentioned by others, emeralds are fragile.  My guess is that because you were able to resize it, it’s not a full eternity and only a half.  That is good as a full eternity is too fragile for emeralds.  

Beautiful ring and beautiful earrings too.  Emeralds are hard to match so if you think you might even want those earrings, I would grab them!


----------



## Bag*Snob

Excellent choice and something not seen everyday.


----------



## GG2000

Hello! I've been searching for a diamond band to use as a stacker ring and am seeking recommendations!
Any advice would be fantastic.  

Thank you in advance!


----------



## lill_canele

Are you asking for a specific brand recommendation? Or a specific diamond cut and/or setting?

If you're looking for a classic diamond eternity band, I wouldn't go for a popular or luxury brand, since they'll mark up the price a lot and it's so simple that no one can tell which brand it's from anyway.

I'd recommend going to your local jewelry store or jeweler. The price is far more reasonable and they tend to have more variations of eternity bands than the luxury brands.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

If you're looking for lots and lots of options, with numerous styles beyond a basic classic eternity band from the usual designers, try Sethi Couture. They are a small high-end boutique in the San Francisco Bay area known for their stacking bands. They have their own website; also sold at Nordstrom and a small number of other jewelry stores around the U.S. https://sethicouture.com/collections/stack-bands


----------



## GG2000

lill_canele said:


> Are you asking for a specific brand recommendation? Or a specific diamond cut and/or setting?
> 
> If you're looking for a classic diamond eternity band, I wouldn't go for a popular or luxury brand, since they'll mark up the price a lot and it's so simple that no one can tell which brand it's from anyway.
> 
> I'd recommend going to your local jewelry store or jeweler. The price is far more reasonable and they tend to have more variations of eternity bands than the luxury brands.


Perfect, I'll have a look at some local jewellers! Thank you so much for your advice!


----------



## GG2000

Cosmopolitan said:


> If you're looking for lots and lots of options, with numerous styles beyond a basic classic eternity band from the usual designers, try Sethi Couture. They are a small high-end boutique in the San Francisco Bay area known for their stacking bands. They have their own website; also sold at Nordstrom and a small number of other jewelry stores around the U.S. https://sethicouture.com/collections/stack-bands
> 
> View attachment 5301873
> View attachment 5301874
> View attachment 5301875
> View attachment 5301876
> View attachment 5301877
> View attachment 5301878
> View attachment 5301888


Those are beautiful! However I live in Australia  Thank you so much for your kind reply!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

GG2000 said:


> Hello! I've been searching for a diamond band to use as a stacker ring and am seeking recommendations!
> Any advice would be fantastic.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


I ordered my eternity band from jamesallen.com. It was my first purchase from them and I liked that you could choose your diamond color. I am very happy with my band. Even though they are made to order in your size, shipping was relatively fast. Also the presentation box it arrived in with all paperwork was gorgeous! The band also appraised for triple what I paid! Good luck deciding!


----------



## GG2000

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I ordered my eternity band from jamesallen.com. It was my first purchase from them and I liked that you could choose your diamond color. I am very happy with my band. Even though they are made to order in your size, shipping was relatively fast. Also the presentation box it arrived in with all paperwork was gorgeous! The band also appraised for triple what I paid! Good luck deciding!
> View attachment 5302687
> 
> View attachment 5302688


Omg that's absolutely gorgeous!!! I'll definitely have a look.
Thank you!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Thank you! I’m not sure how long it would take, you could call customer service. I would think they do ship to Australia.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I bought my 2 ttcw eternity from Costco! VS2 clarity and minimum I colour, in 18k yellow gold (white is also available). It was literally a third of the price you would pay for a ring with the same specs from a high street jeweller here in the UK. Costco also offer different carat weights if you are looking for a smaller eternity to stack.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Onebagtoomany said:


> I bought my 2 ttcw eternity from Costco! VS2 clarity and minimum I colour, in 18k yellow gold (white is also available). It was literally a third of the price you would pay for a ring with the same specs from a high street jeweller here in the UK. Costco also offer different carat weights if you are looking for a smaller eternity to stack.
> 
> View attachment 5303300


Same as mine but in yellow!!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Same as mine but in yellow!!!



You have great taste!  I’m so happy with mine, I either wear it as an alternative wedding band or as a right hand ring.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Onebagtoomany said:


> You have great taste!  I’m so happy with mine, I either wear it as an alternative wedding band or as a right hand ring.


As do you! Unfortunately, here soon I will no longer be able to fit mine, my hands are already getting bigger. That’s the reason I made the decision to get my diamond reset in a blingy setting. My normal size is 5.5 I left the new setting at a 7 and I’ll size it after baby.


----------



## originalheather

My wedding ring is a shared-prong eternity band, 3.6 ctw (0.20 carats per stone)


----------



## Diamond2020

originalheather said:


> My wedding ring is a shared-prong eternity band, 3.6 ctw (0.20 carats per stone)
> 
> View attachment 5304509


Stunning stack! Where is your bling eternity band from?


----------



## originalheather

Diamond2020 said:


> Stunning stack! Where is your bling eternity band from?



Thank you!  I had it made by a local jeweller in Toronto.


----------



## missD

Blue Nile just started their Valentine’s Day sale. Their eternity rings are nice and their return policy is easy. Look there if you haven’t.


----------



## starlet51

Ring Concierge has really pretty ones!  I love the single prong eternity band.


----------



## Diamond2020

starlet51 said:


> Ring Concierge has really pretty ones!  I love the single prong eternity band.


Thanks. I will check them out.


----------



## luv2shop_78

In the past week I have been researching diamond eternity rings and looked here first as a resource and for inspirational pictures but did not locate a resource thread per se, just a couple posts with questions specific to the poster's ring.

Being that they are quite a popular jewelry piece and the members here are quite fashionable and knowledgeable, I would think it would be quite helpful to everyone! 

Anyone want to be the first to share their ring?


----------



## PineappleMinnie

I wear two diamond eternity rings 24/7. 

My wedding band Soleste from Tiffany (half pave) 
My eternity ring from Blue Nile (full pave)
I can add a photo later .


----------



## snibor

Diamond Bands (Eternity Rings)
					

Hello! I've been searching for a diamond band to use as a stacker ring and am seeking recommendations! Any advice would be fantastic. :smile:   Thank you in advance!:biggrin:




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## luv2shop_78

PineappleMinnie said:


> I wear two diamond eternity rings 24/7.
> 
> My wedding band Soleste from Tiffany (half pave)
> My eternity ring from Blue Nile (full pave)
> I can add a photo later .


Thank you PineappleMinnie! I would love to see your rings!

Blue Nile is where I ordered my eternity band from too  I can’t wait to get it!


----------



## 336

Mine is just under 3ct, approx 16/17 points each and is in a comfort setting so it doesn't poke out so much.

A local jeweller made it for me almost 8 years ago and it doesn't fit my fat finger now and I'm considering an 8ct oval eternity.


----------



## Pevi

336 said:


> Mine is just under 3ct, approx 16/17 points each and is in a comfort setting so it doesn't poke out so much.
> 
> A local jeweller made it for me almost 8 years ago and it doesn't fit my fat finger now and I'm considering an 8ct oval eternity.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631217


It’s gorgeous!


----------



## claireby

Here is mine, gift from me to me for my 35 this year. 
I designed it with my jeweller as I wanted it to fit perfectly with my round wire plain gold one.
It’s 0.8ct, GVS, round wire under, and waves/u-shape gallery. 
I absolutely love it and have not taken it off since I got it. Love wearing it with my rose gold band, with just a little space in between it


----------



## PineappleMinnie

luv2shop_78 said:


> Thank you PineappleMinnie! I would love to see your rings!
> 
> Blue Nile is where I ordered my eternity band from too  I can’t wait to get it!






I stacked the two rings together. Top - Tiffany Soleste half pave. 0.16 ct, I believe. It’s my wedding band. I have had it for years. Bottom - Blue Nile full pave. 1ct .


----------

